# Anyone else see Stanley Drucker last night?



## chuckie50 (Apr 16, 2008)

Last night in one of his last performances Stanley Drucker the orchestra's longest tenured performer in the New York Philharmonic's long history played the lead in Copeland's Clarinet concerto. To say that this 80 year old performer gave an outstanding performance would be an understatement. This piece which was written for Benny Goodman in the 1940's is a jazzy piece influenced by both the French classical composers of the 1920s and American Jazz is owned by Drucker who has played this with the orchestra in over sixty performances. Drucker swayed and played his heart out to an adoring crowd never faltering or missing a note in the piece that even Goodman is purported to have said was difficult to play. 
When I picked the concerts for my subscription of the Philharmonic last summer I had no idea I would be seeing one of the last performances of one of the most remarkable players in the Philharmonic and I'm sure glad I did. Great job and Kudos to Mr. Drucker.

On another note I was dismayed by several men in the audience who were dressed so shabbily that it was hard to believe. One guy wore shorts and a golf shirt, another wore a tee shirt with Mickey Mantle emblazoned on the back. Bad show on both their parts.


----------



## Lebewohl (May 21, 2009)

Bravo Stan! I studied clarinet for many years - admittedly with one of his rivals. I have admired his playing for a couple decades now. The Copland Concerto is one near and dear to me. Stan's recording with Bernstein conducting is one of my absolute favorites. 

As for the dress of the audience, I care more that they came to the concert than what they're wearing. Especially when classical music is having so much trouble filling those seat.


----------

